# Misty River



## Guest (Sep 11, 2014)

well it is official ,,, MR has been sold to anew owner ,, I have been in contact with Jimmy ,, and he is still living on the cg sight ,, but has nothing more to do with it ,, the new owners ,, i hope will keep up the same humble stuff that Jimmy built in this CG ,,, all will be a wait a see  IMO ,, but i am still in contact with jimmy


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2014)

well i guess no one cares ,, and those that have been to MR well i think they don't care either ,, it is going down hill ,, i see it closed in the next yr ,, but JMO ,, which is worth nothing anymore on here


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 15, 2014)

well we knew it was being sold as Jimmy said that before. I don't know who the new owners are, but we hope they are as nice as Jimmy and his staff. We will be back there next fall, that is if it still open. We just got off an 8 days Eastern Carribean cruise, so I am trying to catch up on the latest.


----------

